# North Jersey



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Jus got a truck, thinking of putting a plow on it, but before I do so, wanted to get some work first. I'd like to be a sub for anyone in the Morris, Passic County Region of North Jersey. Get back to me.

Jeff


----------

